# Size of W8 throttle body?



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

I know that it's probably drive by wire but I'm in need of options for a larger TB for my VR6T project. I don't want to bastardize it with a TB from another company, I'm just weird about things like that. 
It doesn't need to bolt up to the stock manifold, the plate has not been cut or tapped for the new TB. 
Also, does anyone know if it has the venturi ramps near the butterfly?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Size of W8 throttle body? (VertigoGTI)*

Anyone? Please?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Size of W8 throttle body? (VertigoGTI)*

No idea... Don't have any in stock at work to measure..


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Size of W8 throttle body? (VWGUY4EVER)*

Gotcha. I know that this is a stretch, but would you have a Touareg V8 TB in stock?


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Size of W8 throttle body? (VertigoGTI)*









No.. Parts like that are too expensive to keep in stock for the little trouble we see with them.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Size of W8 throttle body? (VWGUY4EVER)*

I figured it'd be a stretch. I'll see if I can find any techincal data on either of the TBs and I'll post the numbers that I find. Thanks for your help!


----------

